# Trench Collapse



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Here in Richmond, rescuers are trying to free a man in a trench. No real details except he's alive and in South Richmond.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

tinner666 said:


> Here in Richmond, rescuers are trying to free a man in a trench.


That sucks. I hope the boss pays overtime.

Everybody, send good vibes to those rescue workers.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

srsly! Were there any shoring on that trench? How did the guy stay alive? Was there some way to keep a pocket of air?


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

News claims the ditch was 20' deep. Unshored. Installing or repairing a sewer in a yard.
After 6 hours, he was rescued with minor injuries. He was the boss/owner. OSHA is there.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

tinner666 said:


> News claims the ditch was 20' deep.


Good lord! Knowing the typical accuracy of their reports, it was probably closer to 2'.

Nevertheless, thanks for the update. Not to put the guy down without verified info, but it does sound like a bit of poetic justice.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

:thumbup:Looked like a Deere 310. In ne pic, I could tell it was 10' for sure by visible ladder rungs. Minor injuries.


----------

